# 95 Altima Auto Won't start. Got fuel & got spark...



## Damian (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys, posted this on another Nissan forum so hopefully those of you who frequent both won't attack me lol. Just trying to get some answers here. 

I just bought a 95 Altima for a very good price ($200). Car has 200K on it, and ran fine up until 3 days ago. Went to hop in it, and wouldn't start. Motor spins, but no fire. So far, I've checked....

-Spark plugs have spark. Pulled each one and grounded it out while spinning the motor. Cap/rotor/wires/plugs are new
-I'm getting fuel to the rail. Pull the hose off the fuel filter and bumped the key. Fuel is flowing fine.
-Pulled the oil cap and the valvetrain is spinning so the chain (or belt) is in tact

Dunno where to go from this point. The car threw a knock sensor code a while back for the previous owner which I did not know until today. Could a bad knock sensor cause the car not to fire at all?

Any other input is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

